# Communities opinion on the Vivosun tent for Tegu enclosure?



## Aardbark (Feb 17, 2021)

Im planning on getting a tegu this coming summer. Im starting my planning now, so that I am fully ready with a great enclosure for her when she arrives.

Ive heard a few people mention that they have a hydroponics tent for their tegu, instead of a traditional cage. I wanted to know what your guys opinions on these were. The biggest one I can find is the Vivosun Grow Tent, 96"48"90". 

https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Hydroponic-Observation-Window-Growing/dp/B01DXYMSMM 

It looks to have easily manageable temperatures and humidity, is that true? But what about the sturdiness of the tent? Is it tough enough to withstand an adult tegu pushing at it? Is it tough enough to not get all tared up from tegu claws, from digging and scratching? 

What are some of your experiences with these tents? Do you have a positive opinion of them? Are they good for adult tegus?


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 17, 2021)

Grow tent enclosure - with progress photos!


I don't see these mentioned here much... but if anyone is looking for a lower cost, and more easily moved enclosure, this may be helpful to you. I got the idea from Kaijutegu on tumblr. First: Get a grow tent! These are made for growing plants indoors, and are designed to retain heat and...




www.tegutalk.com










Grow Tent Enclosure


I've been active on the Facebook groups, but thought posting here would be a good idea for people searching for more info on mylar grow tent enclosures. I bought a grow tent (normally used for plants) and will be placing this one on it's side instead of vertical for space reasons. Plus side of...




www.tegutalk.com





Here are two threads from this forum that I think are great discussions on grow tent enclosures. I use one, and personally think they are a fantastic option. To summarize: temps and humidity are indeed very manageable (just don't over saturate the substrate with water), and the tents have shown to be very sturdy against these large digging lizards. I have seen people express concern that a tegu may claw through the mylar, but it is very tough material, and I have yet to see any keeper who uses a grow tent report this happening


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 19, 2021)

Cool, thank you. It would be nice for an update though, if this works with an adult tegu. They are very strong and persistent.


----------

